# Iron Hands POD Release



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

For those of you who want to know more about the _Iron Hands_, then head to here, for the novel by Jonathan Green, called _Iron Hands_.

_With Abaddon the Despoiler’s Thirteenth Black Crusade engulfing the galaxy, Iron-Father Gdolkin and his company are pulled away from the defence of Medusa to honour an ancient oath to the Adeptus Mechanicus. A trail of clues leads Gdolkin to a long-lost world, home to an ancient weapon that might turn the tide of war in the Imperium’s favour. But for Gdolkin, the quest is personal, as this mysterious planet might also contain the answer to the oldest mystery of the Iron Hands Chapter... the resting place of the Primarch Ferrus Manus._

Discuss.


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks interesting, wasn't too taken with Gdolkin in the first book though. Is this a short story or a full size novel? £13 seems a bit steep for a short novel, although after Promethean Sun I wouldn't be too surprised.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

From the looks of it, its the full book, i wouldnt mind getting my hands on it, itll should hopefully shed some more light on the Iron Hands and make it easier for me to do my Iron Hands army.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_NIKT208_: Yes, I do believe this is a novel. Some digging around in BL's archives will probably confirm this.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Bad book. Extremely shallow main character, little repetative. Has some fluff but in overall book isnt good read. Avoid it. Other POD title Armageddon Omnibus by Jonathan Green isnt better. Suggest you discuss some good POD books, like Gothic War and Space Marine. 

BTW we have a thread for POD titles already: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=59332


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hasn't BL had this POD up for awhile now, or have I just been staring at it (among other POD titles) long enough to make it seem so?


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

I have the original and the main character was quite bland. Though I suppose maybe Iron Hands are supposed to be bland


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't think Iron Hands are a bland chapter

In Age of Darkness, there was a short story by Abnett that featured a White Scars/Iron Hands kill-team 

the Iron Hands marine was _badass_. His bionics made him a close combat monster.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

The iron hands have always been half arsedly done tbh. 

They pop up now and then and if fully invested could be fucking awesome!!


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have to agree with the above. The heresy era Iron Hands seem very interesting and I would really like to see them taken further. Given their primarch was the first to fall, I want to see how they recover and retaliate as a legion (as we saw in Little Horus by Dan Abnett). 

In contrast though the 40k stuff about them is very bland and uninteresting, I recently read Flesh by Chris Wraight and again it didn't really do them justice. I just dont care about the 40k characters they way I do about Gabriel Santar, Balhaan etc. I think we are going to need a proper rethink about this legion, as there is so much potential.


----------



## Jon Green (Jul 8, 2012)

Roninman said:


> Bad book. Extremely shallow main character, little repetative. Has some fluff but in overall book isnt good read. Avoid it.


You'll have to agree though that the POD release has got a great new blurb. 

:grin:


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Jon Green said:


> You'll have to agree though that the POD release has got a great new blurb.
> 
> :grin:


I've got the book now and will eventually get around to reading it. I found things in the overall stuff that C.S. Goto wrote that was somewhat enjoyable and he's very far down on my list of authors I'm itching to read more from. I'm sure this'll be miles better when I'm done with it.


----------

